

Bought 20 BTC instead of $20 of Bitcoins on Coinbase. Help me!  - adamhurwitz

Bought 20 BTC instead of $20 of Bitcoin on Coinbase. FML. How do I make sure this does not go through!?<p>Email form wasn&#x27;t working at first. The transaction says it takes 4 days to go through. How do we make this NOT happen?!?!?!?!?!?!?!<p>Please help.<p>-Adam
======
sp332
It's coming from your bank account I assume? Call your bank and ask them for
help, they do this all the time.

